
Ask HN: What is so great about blockchain? - rahuldottech
I have a question, what is it about blockchain that&#x27;s so attractive to every new startup or idea nowadays?<p>New social network? Blockchain!<p>New news platform? Blockchain!<p>I get what blockchain is. I get how it&#x27;s used in cryptocurrency transactions. But will someone please explain why it&#x27;s being incorporated into industries that always have done (and IMO can continue to do) just fine without it?<p>I skim through this [1] list, and see no clear benefit to incorporating blockchain into most&#x2F;all of these? Most of them seem to be using it as &#x27;secure database&#x27; or something.<p>[1]: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.fool.com&#x2F;investing&#x2F;2018&#x2F;04&#x2F;11&#x2F;20-real-world-uses-for-blockchain-technology.aspx
======
schoen
I would consider something like
[https://eprint.iacr.org/2017/375.pdf](https://eprint.iacr.org/2017/375.pdf)
which shows why blockchains aren't relevant or useful for most of these use
cases. In that case, it's probably, sadly, a matter of attracting investors
through hype.

------
disposedtrolley
Not much. Its attractiveness from a business perspective is that it’s an easy
sell to heavily politicised companies where you won’t get budget to implement
something unless your proposal is buzzword-laden.

------
Porthos9K
Blockchain is just the newest trendy snake oil.

